# Carried my P220 today



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I walked my dog today and decided to carry my p220. I was so paranoid. I guess I am so use to my xd-40, with its grip safety. I had my p220 cocked with one in the chamber and felt really weird. I guess it's just something I have to get use to. :roll:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, every once in a while, I carry my HK USP compact. When I do, I carry it cocked and locked.

A sig doesn't have a frame safety though, does it? Just a decocker, right?


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

That's correct Shipwreck. I guess that's why it has a 10lb triger pull.


----------



## MATTHIAS (May 5, 2006)

it's a double action,so you can carry it uncocked...
The double action auto is an ingenious solution to a nonexistent problem.”
-Jeff Cooper


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

You have every right to be concerned carrying a P220 cocked... That would bother me also... 

I promise, if you need the pistol, you will not be bothered by that harder double action first trigger pull. Yet, just a small tug on that trigger and someone’s going to get hurt the way you were carrying it...

Ever hear of a New York trigger? Glock put a harder than normal trigger on their Glocks just for the NYPD because of the trigger being too easy to pull in an emergency situation. I'm not sure if the NYPD had a problem with it or not, but they were aware of the situational potential...

Please, for safety's sake, don't carry your P220 cocked...


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Were you carrying a P220 with a round in the chamber with the hammer cocked? If so, that is asking for trouble unless you have one of the SA models that allows for cocked-and-locked carry.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Yes, I was carrying it cocked with one one in the chamber. I keep forgetting it does not have a external manuel safety. I guess from now on, I will carry it uncocked with one in the chamber.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

L8models said:


> Yes, I was carrying it cocked with one one in the chamber. I keep forgetting it does not have a external manuel safety. I guess from now on, I will carry it uncocked with one in the chamber.


That's a scarry thing to forget.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I guess I made that sound alot worse than it is. I should have said I should have became 100% fimiliar with my p220 before I made it my carry weapon. I have never carried a handgun without a manuel safety, with the excemption of my xd-40. I have very good knowledge of how semi-auto's operate. However, I might not should have had one in the chamber and cocked but, I am always 110% responsible and alert when I carry so, it wasn't a problem. But accidents do happen.


----------



## moses (May 16, 2006)

*sig 220*

Please use the de cock lever and let the hammer down. carry it this way MUCH safer thanks. moses


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

L8models said:


> I guess I made that sound alot worse than it is. I should have said I should have became 100% fimiliar with my p220 before I made it my carry weapon. I have never carried a handgun without a manuel safety, with the excemption of my xd-40. I have very good knowledge of how semi-auto's operate. However, I might not should have had one in the chamber and cocked but, I am always 110% responsible and alert when I carry so, it wasn't a problem. But accidents do happen.


Don't take it personally man. I know you're probably not, but just know that everyone is here to help and give advice. 

BTW - With that said, don't expect to much from myself....I still have newbie stink all over me.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Oh, not at all. I will admit, there is ALOT I don't know....lol. I come to this site to ask and learn and gain information. I do understand people are here to help and I appreciate and respect that. :lol:


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

L8models, If I were you I would go to the range and learn how to shoot D/A. I watch a lot of people stage the trigger rather than pull the trigger straight through. Pull the trigger straight through until doing it is a rote skill and you should then be fine. I admit the only Sig I like is the P228; I much prefer a 1911 but that might just be me. Remember, that I sold a like new P220 last Fall to a friend for $375 due to my distain for Sigs. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

L8,
Your dog is going to be your early warning system, if trouble comes your way. Just carry with your a round in the chamber and decocked.....much safer, if you are nervous about your previous method. Prersent the weapon, if a threat appears and fire DA....No problems.....


----------



## rgs1975 (May 30, 2006)

I love carrying a Sig for just this reason. There is no clumsy safety to de-activate in case you need to fire quickly. Before you holster the gun, load it, chamber one and use the de-cocking lever. You can hit the hammer with a brick and it won't fire. The trigger has it's 10lb DA first pull and it's very safe. 

If you actually are forced to use it I'd prefer pulling a bit harder on the trigger one time than concerning myself about taking off a manual safety.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I really like the 220. I have shot my friends several times and plan on buying one (hopefully soon). The DA/SA is not that hard to get used to if you practise. You have a very nice pistol there, that will serve you well for years to come. If you really need to use your weapon you won't notice a 10lb trigger pull.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

The Balester-Molina (BM), pictured below, will out shoot the P220 I sold and it will do it all day long. I have $500 in the BM and a P220 is worth quite a bit more. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## 1999cobra (Jun 2, 2006)

*decocked ...*

Put one in the pipe and de-cock and don't wory about it ... I was a State Trooper for 25 years last 12 carrying Sig P226 first in 9mm then in 40S&W always one in the pipe with the weapon de-cocked never a problem EVER...

Paranoia will overtake your good sense of judgement


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm new to this forum but not to handguns. What you are doing is asking for trouble. You are correct, accidents do happen. You are asking for an AD or ND. 

Please take everyone's advice.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Condition Zero!*

Jeff Cooper has mentioned that carrying in Condition Zero like this isn't horribly dangerous as long as you have a firm holster that encloses the trigger guard. I guess that means it's only borderline dangerous!

There's no reason to do this; the SIG pistols are perfectly safe when carried as intended - in Condition Two. Do everyone a favor and don't carry a pistol you're unfamiliar with. When you negligently shoot yourself in the ass, or shoot someone else unintentionally, you'll make all of us look bad.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Jeff Cooper has mentioned that carrying in Condition Zero like this isn't horribly dangerous as long as you have a firm holster that encloses the trigger guard. I guess that means it's only borderline dangerous!
> 
> There's no reason to do this; the SIG pistols are perfectly safe when carried as intended - in Condition Two. Do everyone a favor and don't carry a pistol you're unfamiliar with. When you negligently shoot yourself in the ass, or shoot someone else unintentionally, you'll make all of us look bad.


Well, considering I have been carrying the sig the "right" way since I first posted that, no one's been shot in the ass thus far and there are no marks on me. So, it's all good.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

When I have my sigpro, I keep it condition three(full mag, clear chamber). It doesn't seem like it will take any more time than it does for me to pull it out than to rack the slide as well. I can do this instantly, but I also have the option of using the cocking action as an added intimidation factor if my assailant isn't a high threat(ie, unarmed or armed with a bat or something), instead of firing a shot in the air or something which could potentially be dangerous.

What are yall's thoughts on this?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> When I have my sigpro, I keep it condition three(full mag, clear chamber). It doesn't seem like it will take any more time than it does for me to pull it out than to rack the slide as well. I can do this instantly, but I also have the option of using the cocking action as an added intimidation factor if my assailant isn't a high threat(ie, unarmed or armed with a bat or something), instead of firing a shot in the air or something which could potentially be dangerous.
> 
> What are yall's thoughts on this?


well firing a shot in the air is negligent disharge no matter what,eveyone within range is now in danger,not a good idea, 
Even if you do end up having to shoot the BG they will probably charge you for it.(the negligent discharge that is)


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Is a glock with no external safety any different from him carrying the Sig with hammer back? I never really understood this.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

*instead* of firing a shot in the air or something which could *potentially be dangerous.*

I was saying that's what I _wouldn't_ do. I don't need input on what I wouldn't do, thx 

gunut- Glocks have roughly 9lb trigger pulls, which is about the same amount as a Sig when the hammer is down, if that helps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> *instead* of firing a shot in the air or something which could *potentially be dangerous.*
> 
> I was saying that's what I _wouldn't_ do. I don't need input on what I wouldn't do, thx
> 
> gunut- Glocks have roughly 9lb trigger pulls, which is about the same amount as a Sig when the hammer is down, if that helps.


To my knowledge, a Glock trgger isn't that heavy.


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

L8models said:


> I guess I made that sound alot worse than it is. I should have said I should have became 100% fimiliar with my p220 before I made it my carry weapon. I have never carried a handgun without a manuel safety, with the excemption of my xd-40. I have very good knowledge of how semi-auto's operate. However, I might not should have had one in the chamber and cocked but, I am always 110% responsible and alert when I carry so, it wasn't a problem. But accidents do happen.


Semantics is so important on a forum isn't it. I actually thought I knew what you meant and when you clarified things was proven right. Any change takes a little while to gain comfort. Pop that 220 at the range a few more times and it will be on your hip (or elsewhere) regularly. I really miss mine.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> When I have my sigpro, I keep it condition three(full mag, clear chamber). It doesn't seem like it will take any more time than it does for me to pull it out than to rack the slide as well. I can do this instantly, but I also have the option of using the cocking action as an added intimidation factor if my assailant isn't a high threat(ie, unarmed or armed with a bat or something), instead of firing a shot in the air or something which could potentially be dangerous.
> 
> What are yall's thoughts on this?


 Sounds silly to me... I think your approach on this is more dangerous to yourself and to others. Your only half prepared for a problem, both with your weapon and with your mind set... (Remember, you asked!)

On the difference between the DA Sig trigger and the Glock, the Glock is MUCH easier to pull than the Sig while in DA...
Unless the Glock is in a holster that covers the trigger, I don't feel safe carrying it with one in the pipe... But, that may be just me...
My Walther P99 has a DA/SA trigger pull, and I carry it with one in the pipe in the DA mode. Never in the SA position, just like my Sig's...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are several likely scenarios where U will only be able to use 1 hand to get the gun to fire - or, U will only have TIME to get the gun to fire. If someone walks up to U in a parking lot w/ a gun, and demands your money or they will kill U. I'd like to see U pull out that gun in time, work the slide, and still fire before they do. Time is the consideration there.

Or, same scenario, and they are w/i reach. Feign getting your wallet - go for your gun, and use your offhand to push theirs away just for the second U need to fire.


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

This is why I carry with one in the pipe *AND* a full mag. The sig sytem with the internal safeties give me the confidence of a reduced chance for an accident. An empty chamber is worthless in a stressful combat situation.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> *instead* of firing a shot in the air or something which could *potentially be dangerous.*
> 
> I was saying that's what I _wouldn't_ do. I don't need input on what I wouldn't do, thx
> 
> gunut- Glocks have roughly 9lb trigger pulls, which is about the same amount as a Sig when the hammer is down, if that helps.


Pardon me all to hell,didnt realize that stating the LEGAL ASPECT of such an action would piss you off,I never claimed you WOULD do it.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> *instead* of firing a shot in the air or something which could *potentially be dangerous.*
> 
> I was saying that's what I _wouldn't_ do. I don't need input on what I wouldn't do, thx
> 
> gunut- Glocks have roughly 9lb trigger pulls, which is about the same amount as a Sig when the hammer is down, if that helps.


Maybe the NY trigger. Stock glock is around 5lb. So cany anyone answer my question?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Is a glock with no external safety any different from him carrying the Sig with hammer back? I never really understood this.


I assume you mean this one? 
Yes! The Sig in the SA mode has a very fine and light trigger pull. One of the finest of any DA/SA pistol out there. The Glock has more of a double action feel to it and requires much more travel to fire. It's hard to explain, since there is really no comparison between the two. I have both and would never consider carrying the Sig in SA mode, in any manor... 
The Glock gives me the EBG's however, if it's not in a holster that covers the trigger guard completely... I think Glocks are inherently more dangerous because of their triggers, but with good carry practices, they are as safe as any thing else...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> I assume you mean this one?
> Yes! The Sig in the SA mode has a very fine and light trigger pull. One of the finest of any DA/SA pistol out there. The Glock has more of a double action feel to it and requires much more travel to fire. It's hard to explain, since there is really no comparison between the two. I have both and would never consider carrying the Sig in SA mode, in any manor...
> The Glock gives me the EBG's however, if it's not in a holster that covers the trigger guard completely... I think Glocks are inherently more dangerous because of their triggers, but with good carry practices, they are as safe as any thing else...


Oh ok. With a good holster would it be bad to carry other guns with tuffer triggers in condition 1?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The only one I can think of, and the only one I ever have carried cocked was the 1911, with the safety on (locked)...
Why would you want to carry a DA/SA in the SA mode? That's why it has the DA feature...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I keep my USPc cocked and locked - it is DA/SA - but, it has a frame safety just like a 1911. I would not keep a DA/SA cocked with a slide mounted safety, however.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> The only one I can think of, and the only one I ever have carried cocked was the 1911, with the safety on (locked)...
> Why would you want to carry a DA/SA in the SA mode? That's why it has the DA feature...


Just because you have the same shot every time and don't have to deal with the DA. I would not do it but I see why someone would. It would be nice if other guns offered the ability to cock and lock so poeple could do it with an extra safety. I don't use the DA on my HK. I have it C&L and just know that I have the DA if for some reason I pull the trigger and nothing happens. The second stike capabiity makes me happy


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry about my incorrect information on the Glock trigger pulls; I was thinking about Smith's Sigma series. 

Anyway, the way I see it there's a greater chance of me using the fact that my chamber is free to my advantage than of me using a loaded chamber to my advantage. 

I think if I'm racing against time to the point where racking my slide makes a difference, I'm probably screwed already; because I can cock a gun while I'm still pulling it up. 

Now, if my sigpro had a safety that would be a different story, I'd probably just keep it locked. But having the trigger down isn't enough to satisfy my nerves...


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

xxx


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> When I have my sigpro, I keep it condition three(full mag, clear chamber). It doesn't seem like it will take any more time than it does for me to pull it out than to rack the slide as well. I can do this instantly, but I also have the option of using the cocking action as an added intimidation factor if my assailant isn't a high threat(ie, unarmed or armed with a bat or something), instead of firing a shot in the air or something which could potentially be dangerous.
> 
> What are yall's thoughts on this?


I've thought the same thing with 1911's. However, the Sigs were designed to operate like a double-action revolver. No safety there, either.

My thoughts are to use whatever safety is on the gun your'e carrying. Just be familiar with that gun intimately before putting it into carry rotation. If it's a Glock, you've got the 3 safeties that disengage, just keep your finger off the trigger until ready to shoot. Same thing with Sigs. When it's an H&K, carry loaded with one in the chamber, with the safety on, same with Berettas and 3rd gen Smiths, etc. Make maximum use of the design of the gun.

The purpose of carrying a weapon is negated if you can't get it into play fast enough. Under pressure, racking a slide is difficult and slow, unless you've practiced it so much that it's incredibly fast. It's not the way the designers intended the gun to be carried. They envisioned carrying with one in the pipe and decocked.

So using the design features of the gun maximizes the chance the weapon serves its intended purpose.

I keep getting flack about carrying a 1911 in Condition Two. The pros are right, it needs to be carried Condition One. I'm not comfortable like that, so I just don't carry the 1911. Solves that problem nicely.

If you're to the point where you have to pull your weapon, I'd think the next step is to be ready to shoot to stop the attack. Intimidation is probably not going to work at that point.

That's a rambling post, but you get my point....


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

reconNinja said:


> Sorry about my incorrect information on the Glock trigger pulls; I was thinking about Smith's Sigma series.
> 
> Anyway, the way I see it there's a greater chance of me using the fact that my chamber is free to my advantage than of me using a loaded chamber to my advantage.
> 
> ...


I carried my Sig P226 3 years one in the chamber and decocked. As someone said you can hit the hammer with a brick while decocked it will not fire.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Nastynewt said:


> I carried my Sig P226 3 years one in the chamber and decocked. As someone said you can hit the hammer with a brick while decocked it will not fire.


This is because the hammer does NOT rest on the firing pin. When decocked, there is about a centimeter (give or take) of lcearance between the firing pin and the hammer...I like this very much...

I also love how the decocker in teh Sig is slow and deliberate...ever activated the decocker in the Beretta PX4? Hehe...point it down when you do!!!


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes there is a difference. Because the Glock trigger has 1/2 inch of travel and a 5.5 lb trigger pull (for the standard models), it is considered a double action pistol. With the Sig cocked, there is a lighter trigger pull (5.0 lbs according to the website specs) and less trigger travel. I have shot Glocks in competition and Sigs at the indoor range. There is definitely a difference in my opinion and I would not want to be carrying a Sig cocked and unlocked. While the trigger pull may be close in the specs, the glock trigger feels considerably heavier for me than a cocked Sig. There is also a distinct difference in my experience with the trigger travel. I might also note that in USPSA competition, it is permissible to holster guns that have a cocked and locked mode, such as 1911s and double action pistols, such as Glocks. But, if you are shooting a gun like a Sig or a Beretta that has an external hammer and no safety to engage when the gun is cocked, you are not permitted to holster the gun cocked because it is considered an unsafe situation. It must be holstered with the hammer down.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*Empty pipe*



reconNinja said:


> When I have my sigpro, I keep it condition three(full mag, clear chamber). It doesn't seem like it will take any more time than it does for me to pull it out than to rack the slide as well. I can do this instantly, but I also have the option of using the cocking action as an added intimidation factor if my assailant isn't a high threat(ie, unarmed or armed with a bat or something), instead of firing a shot in the air or something which could potentially be dangerous.
> 
> What are yall's thoughts on this?


 I don't think that racking the slide back on your pistol is going to be any more of an 'intimidation factor' than pointing a loaded gun at them already is. You may be watching too many movies.

The SigPro is a DA/ SA and as such is designed to be carried with one in the chamber and the hammer down. The double action trigger on the SigPro is heavy enough to prevent accidental discharges in the hands of anyone who trains properly with it. Besides, with the hammer decocked on a live round you can still quickly cock the hammer if you need that sweet, light single action trigger (if you have the time!).

I'm assuming that you have your carry permit. I'm surprised that the instructor who licensed you didn't go over this sort of stuff, but maybe they didn't for legal reasons. If you need to draw your weapon in self-defense you will almost certainly have next to zero time to make things happen. In less than the time it takes to think about it an assailant, even unarmed or wielding a knife, can close a distance of seven yards or more. The point to having a gun is that it's a force multiplier; it means not having to defend yourself at contact distances. If you draw your weapon and point it at a legitimate threat and they still remain a threat (ie coming towards you, cornering you, bringing an edged or contact weapon to bear on you, pointing their own gun at you) you should have a gun in your hand that will go BANG without any more fiddling with it. If you need it you will need it very badly and very quickly.

What I'm saying is, an assailant with 'only a bat or a knife' or even an unarmed assailant who is larger, stronger, or simply enraged/ drunk/ high can almost certainly do you serious damage before you can make your weapon ready to fire.

Drawing your weapon is a big decision and firing it is an even bigger one; you don't need extra stuff to think about / do if this happens.

That said, training is vital. Don't carry your SigPro with a live round in the chamber until you are truly comfortable doing so. Be absolutely familiar with the manual of arms of your weapon. I strongly recommend that you seek professional training if you are uncomfortable.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have no problem drawing and cocking the hammer at the same time...practice it (with empty gun) and see how easy it is. This way i always have a nice SA Pull.


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

:smt1099


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> Is a glock with no external safety any different from him carrying the Sig with hammer back? I never really understood this.


A Glock imo is a SA since there is no way one can pull the trigger twice if you bad primer or whatever. You'll have to rack the slide and cock the stricker manually to be able to pull the trigger again. I know that people say it is a double action only because of the way the internal parts function, but for me it's only a double action if you can pull the trigger and drop the hammer/striker over and over again. 
To answer your question; it is essentially the same just that on the glock you have the additional "safety" built into your trigger.


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

:smt1099


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

:smt1099


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

Dragon said:


> I really like the 220. *I have shot my friends several times * ...


Did he live?


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*Second-Strike Capability*



mw1311 said:


> A Glock imo is a SA since there is no way one can pull the trigger twice if you bad primer or whatever. You'll have to rack the slide and cock the stricker manually to be able to pull the trigger again. I know that people say it is a double action only because of the way the internal parts function, but for me it's only a double action if you can pull the trigger and drop the hammer/striker over and over again.
> To answer your question; it is essentially the same just that on the glock you have the additional "safety" built into your trigger.


Honestly, how many bad primers have you run across in centerfire ammo? I don't buy the spendiest stuff, but I don't buy junk ammo, either, and everything I've shot went bang. I'm now learning to do my own reloading, but I still don't anticipate needing second strike capability. If it didn't go bang on the first try, why try again? Rack the slide and try the next round.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

kenjihara said:


> Honestly, how many bad primers have you run across in centerfire ammo? I don't buy the spendiest stuff, but I don't buy junk ammo, either, and everything I've shot went bang. I'm now learning to do my own reloading, but I still don't anticipate needing second strike capability. If it didn't go bang on the first try, why try again? Rack the slide and try the next round.


I didn't go into the clearing of a squid or what's better..pulling trigger again or racking the slide cause it was off topic. but since you already ask; I had quite a few squids in the past, some with Remington UMC and some with WWB. After pulling the Trigger again the round went off.


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

:smt1099


----------



## SlowSIG_Newsome (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you need to keep one in the pipe, because if the situation's bad enough for you to clear leather, it's life or death - or it is that way with me - and the weapon needs to be able to function. 25/100th of a second needed to cycle the slide (provided you have your second hand free to work the slide) may be all you have between answering questions to a LEO investigator and being a statistic in the AG annual report.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

My Dad who is 54yo had 2 people try to rob him 7 days apart, one with a gun, and one with a knife. The poker game was first. Door locked. A guy apparently waiting outside came in as someone left pulled a gun and demanded money. The dealer pulled out his .38 snubbie and fired 2 shots. Missed, but I bet the guy SHP. A week later dad was getting luggage out at a hotel with his girl. In an (unzipped) overnight bag he had his ruger mark II. A guy with a steak knife rushed him and as he went for his gun he had to stop and grab the guy's arm to keep from getting stabbed. He dropped his bag and his gun fell out.The guy picked it up and ran (thank GOD!). Instead of being stabbed he was only cut on his arm. He approached me about techniques and guns. 2 days after that he got himself a .38 snubbie, and carries daily.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Cocked and Unlocked?*

I cannot for the life of me understand why someone would carry a P220 with the hammer back and no safety. Back when I went from the cocked and lock Colt 1911 to a Double action S&W model 39 I believed some of the stuff that I read about the bad qualities of the DA auto and I took a new hammer drop link and modified it so that it would not drop the hammer when putting the safety on. This gave me a cocked and locked S&W Model 39-2. But I did not like the way the gun worked on the range. I found that carrying a DA auto as it was designed a much better approach. Cock the hammer with the trigger weather it is a Glock Sig or S&W. If you have a problem with the long double action trigger pull. Either PRACTICE or go back to the 1911 design. With the traditional DA my practice is mostly 2 shot bursts from leather DA/SA. IE drop hammer reholster draw fire 2 shots drop hammer reholster draw and fire 2 etc.


----------

